# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  عضو جديد يريد الترحيب

## طالبة في كلية الحقوق

السلام عليكم ... أخواني وأخواتي أعضاء المنتدى ... كم أنا سعيدة بإنضمامي إلى هذا المنتدى.. والذي أتمنى أن أجد فيه كل ما أريد ... 

تحياتي لكم ....

----------


## hosamfathe

ربنا يوفقنا جميعا للنجاح

----------


## سام الظاهري

انا سعيد جدا بانظمامي الى هذا المنتدى  الجميل واتمنى ان افيد واستفيد 

ولكم تحياتي وسلامي

----------


## ymy

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارحب بكل عضو فى هذا المنتدى
لى تعليق ان سمح لى صاحب المقولة "_أن الطريق إلى النجاح الكبير يتضمن مخاطر كبيرة_ "
ان الطريق الى النجاح لا يتضمن اى مخاطر لان المخاطر تعنى عدم نظام وترتيب 
ولكن فى راى ان الطريق الى النجاح يحتاج لوضع خطة اساسية وخطط بديلة لضمان عدم عرقلة المسيرة
وفق الله الجميع 
وعذراً ان كنت اثقلت على احد .

----------


## أشرف

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محامى مع ايقاف التنفيذ

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجوالافادة لى صديق متزوج اقامة زوجتة دعوى نصب واحتيال بدعواها انهو قام بتوقيعها ورقتين على بياض لكى لا يعطيها قائمة منقولاتها وصدر حكم ابتدئى حضورى با الحبس والتعويض مع العلم لايوجد اوراق او شهود على ماتدعية فما الحل

----------


## المستشارالقانونى

وأنا أشاركم الشعور بالفخر والاعتزاز بالانضمام لهذا المنتدى الرائع

----------


## هيثم

[align=center]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
lربي يوفقكم جميعا وانستينا [/align]

----------


## قانوني عماني

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا قانوني من سلطنة عمان 
ويسعدني أن أكون معكم بهذا المنتدى 
وأفتخر أنني من خريجي جامعة عين شمس العريقه 
لهذا أتواجد هنا لأستفيد منكم في الجانب القانوني
تحيتي للجميع 
_

----------


## حازم عطاالله

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا بك أخي الكريم قانوني عماني 
نتطلع إلى مشاركاتك التي تثري المنتدي 
تقبل مروري_

----------

